# People who purchased the 8gig recently.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

How long did it take for you to get your shipping notification? 
Ordered mine on Friday afternoon and still waiting and granted their close on the weekend also. 
Is it by FedEx or ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered mine last Friday one hour before pre order cut off and got it Monday

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Ericsch333 said:


> I ordered mine last Friday one hour before pre order cut off and got it Monday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What was the cut off time? I think I ordered mine about 530. Did you ever get a shipping tracking number or anything ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I ordered mine about 8:30am (California) Thursday and it shipped from Kentucky on Friday. Tracking shows it will be delivered today. They shipped it 2nd day air.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> I ordered mine about 8:30am (California) Thursday and it shipped from Kentucky on Friday. Tracking shows it will be delivered today. They shipped it 2nd day air.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I guess I won't get mine till Thursday then. If it takes them a whole day to process it..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes I got shipping Monday morning. It can from Kentucky I am in Alabama so it was here that day I pick it up at ups had Google hold it for me. Google said the cut off was 900 pm Pacific time

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Kinda sucks. Was hoping it would ship today at least. 14 bucks for two day shipping but won't be here to 3 days total lol. Google told me this is also coming from Kentucky and never dealt with ups. Does any of those number Google emailed you is the tracking number for ups? Or we get a different email?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikcs123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ordered my 8gig last Tuesday evening, shipped out the next day from Kentucky, and arrived on Thursday (im in IL). Funny thing is I didn't receive shipping confirmation until AFTER I had received it, I actually got the email when I was on my nexus 7 lol.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

nikcs123 said:


> Ordered my 8gig last Tuesday evening, shipped out the next day from Kentucky, and arrived on Thursday (im in IL). Funny thing is I didn't receive shipping confirmation until AFTER I had received it, I actually got the email when I was on my nexus 7 lol.


Well. I'm hoping for that then lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

I called to get a replacement for mine on Saturday since the left side of my screen is slowly gravitating. With the way that these things are selling it may be the end of the week before I get a confirmation email.


----------

